# Dvd to memory card



## flhicks2 (Feb 28, 2011)

How dom i go about transferring a dvd slideshow w/music to a memory card?


----------



## JayMeHD (Feb 27, 2011)

If you mean ripping the slideshow from a DVD disc and then putting it onto a memory card, you will need to aquire some DVD ripping software.

There is freeware out there, google it!


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

flhicks2 said:


> How dom i go about transferring a dvd slideshow w/music to a memory card?


You can direct copy from the dvd to the memory card by opening the dvd, highlight one file, select : EDIT>SELECT ALL>COPY TO FOLDER>XXXX(your memory card). You can copy the files individually if you like. You can also open the dvd and drag and drop the files on the card icon, or open the card and drag and drop in the empty space.


----------

